# BFP 7dp5dt and scared/nervous



## vicstar (Sep 3, 2009)

Hi 
I am 7dp5dt of two blasts and i don't know whether stupidly or not but i have done a test this morning (not FMU either) and i have a strong positive. 

I have been here now three times before, first time natural m/c, 2nd time was FET i made it to 7 weeks just before scan, and the third time it was a chemical. I have had recurrent m/c testing and karotype and all okay.  All i have done different this time is take baby aspirin. 

Me and DH had talked and said that whether or not we tested early made no difference because even if we tested on OTD and had BFP, we would still be anxious.  

I have been having strong stomach pains all weekend, again i have them this morning.  No bleeding whatsoever and have a really horrible taste in my mouth.  Other than that, feel okay.

I guess i am just looking for some words of encouragement and positivity from all you lovely ladies   

xx


----------



## naddie (May 1, 2012)

Congrats, I had a positive, 8dp3dt, and each day the test got darker, (I am a serial tester lol) it was twins I was carrying. I also had that metallic taste as I did with my previous natural pregnancies. Best wishes on your journey   xx


----------



## greekgirl (May 13, 2012)

Hi, i am a serial tester too!! I tested positive 5dp5dt with my icsi cycle and now have a beautiful baby girl 

i am now 1dp6dt from out FET and i have been stock piling tests to use. 

i think congratulations may be in order. Xx


----------



## evan80 (Nov 30, 2013)

Vicstar I got my first bfp ever last month and I am now 7 weeks+ 5days pregnant and I never had a m/c. I also had a scan about a week ago which showed a beautiful healthy heartbeat. But the problem is that inspite of all this I am constantly worrying about losing this baby. It's only natural to worry about it after you have been through. But on the other hand we all need to take it one day at a time and deal with it as it comes because at the end of the day worrying is not going to benefit us in anyway.

Best of luck xxx


----------

